
Ask HN: How have you asked for a raise?  - dalanmiller
What has worked? What hasn't?
======
lifeisstillgood
I went in six years from bankrupt to 100k ukp a year, most of that over the
latter 2 years - and I did it by asking my next-boss-to-be for the raise.
Usually I managed a 20k leap each job, something frankly not happening in any
negotiation you are in with your current boss - no matter what technique you
use.

Be professional about your job search - I spent most lunch hours for a year
job hunting or improving my skills or my presentation.

And be more professional about your profession. Take online courses, (I went
back to Open University - udacity is zoo much more convenient), treat the job
you have as a professional project rather than a job - start to separate away
from the employed mentality.

Professionals are responsible for their own reputation and skills, they are
willing and able to act like an owner or stakeholder. You really are a company
of one.

Sell your services to a higher bidder

Ps - I am reliably informed job hunting is a terrible way to find a job. I
would seriously suggest you keep job hunting the normal way(chase the agents -
they do not expect it!) but also start / join a smallish OSS project related
to a tiny niche (no smaller than that) in your own area - then join the
appropriate LinkedIn group.

One hour a day (that lunch hour) and you will be and probably be recognised as
an expert in that area.

------
codeonfire
Have some evidence that your position pays better. HR departments will buy
salary reports that under report sources like BLS (that they use to justify
your low wages to themselves), so you better bring some good stuff. When a
substantial change in responsibilities or work environment is made bring it
up. This might get you a token 1% or so which your company will just take out
of next year's 2% raise.

Going someplace else works great. Expect 10-30% more unless you are already at
the top of the pay range for your job and market.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Agreed, except that as a business owner I am frankly arguing that the people
worth keeping should get 20% yearly pay rises or I lose them.

